# polaroid 600 film manipulation techniques?



## syntheticemoti0N

i'm new to the polaroid scene, and i just purchased a polaroid one600 ultra last night with some 600 film..  i was curious if someone could help me out with telling me/showing me photos of some different techniques you can do with the film..  any type of maipulation preferably; i want to experiment with different things to see what all i like the most^_^

thanks again in advance!


----------



## terri

Hi, synth, welcome to TPF! Always happy to see another Polaroid enthusiast here! :thumbup: 

What kind of manipulation did you have in mind? I am wondering if you are curious about SX-70 manipulations, done with Time Zero film. You asked for some examples, here ya go:











These are Time Zero manipulations I've done, with a little hand coloring thrown in, but you get the general idea.  Was this what you were interested in?

Your 600 model will accept Time Zero film with slight modification. Have you tried this? You mentioned 600 film, but unfortunately this film cannot be manipulated like Time Zero can. 

What else would you like to know? We have a few other enthusiasts here who will be glad to help however they can.


----------



## syntheticemoti0N

can you explain the sx-70 manipulation?  i don't know what that means..

and how did you get the first photo to look like that?  is that handcolored?  also about the handcoloring thing, how do you do that?  take the film off the polaroid and then put it on paper?  *confused*

what i've been experimenting with is shaking the polaroid right after i take it, so as to move the chemicals around to create different colors/blotches/etc with it..  been okay so far, but not amazing like a lot of other polaroids i've seen in the past..

if you have any other techniques you know, please let me know for i want to see what all i'm capable of with this new weapon i got yesterday^_^

ps: what's time zero film?  what's the price difference and the overall difference between that and the 600 film?

thx again^_^


----------



## hobbes28

http://www.polaroid.com/creative/index.jsp?bmUID=1123972302808&bmLocale=en_US

http://www.polaroid.com/global/movi...4488338441&bmUID=1123972370519&bmLocale=en_US

http://www.polaroid.com/global/deta...4488338434&bmUID=1123972350700&bmLocale=en_US

These will help you out a little on your search.  Welcome to the polaroid crew.


----------



## syntheticemoti0N

hmm, can my one600 ultra use time zero film?


----------



## hobbes28

With an alteration, it can. Click here


----------



## syntheticemoti0N

sweet, now what's the difference with the time zero film?  what purpose does it surve compared to 600?  and what kind of manipulations can you do with it?


----------



## hobbes28

It actually takes around fifteen minutes to fully set, even longer if you heat it back up, so you can mash around the emulsion inside to change colors and shapes and such.











These were both done by applying pressure with the edge of a set of fingernail clippers.  I usually start messing with the image five minutes after it's started to take and adjust the pressure until it starts moving the colors around.  Sometimes I mash too hard and it turns kinda nasty but for the most part it starts looking like a watercolor instead of a polaroid.


----------



## terri

heh heh.... I was hoping you'd weigh in here, Hobbes.  

syntheticemotiON, all these examples are called SX-70 manipulations....done exclusively on the Polaroid Time Zero film. Hobbes is a genius at using all these little implements he finds lying around the house, nail clippers and the like. :thumbup: Me, I went to an art-supply store and looked at burnishers and wooden sculpting tools (after trying a few with a golf tee!).  They fit more easily in my hands. 

You asked about the hand coloring....I just had a couple of Time Zero prints where, even after I did the manipulation, I wasn't satisfied with the color I got, so I scanned the print, converted it to B&W in photoshop, and printed it out on a special inkjet paper that can take photo oils and oil pencils - and did the hand coloring that way. My original Time Zero prints are safely tucked away, and I care for them as if they were film negatives, so to speak.  

But you can get results as good as Hobbes' with Time Zero film, do the manipulation and have a little masterpiece in no time! 

I haven't really heard of anything you can do with the 600 film, as far as alternative processing. I think it's considered a straight instant color print film, colors probably stay true for years, like so much of Polaroid's formulas do. :heart: I love Polaroid! 

There are other things to be done with different Polaroid films, and different ways you can get there. But right now, you're perfectly set up to get going with Time Zero. Don't forget the neutral density filter!


----------



## feyd

i looked at the girl who started this post hasnt logged on in a while but ill go ahead and share...
i was planning on trying the time-zero film to do the polaroid manipulation thing but came across polaroids explainer that 'due to manufacturing techniques...' or whatever = that it no longer worked. well, thats what i got out of their explanation. so, i am very glad i happened upon this forum [and more specifically terri's update *smiles thanks*] that i can go ahead and try it with some extra heat.
but... before i knew this, i began to dread the 25 images due by next week. i havent had good luck with image transfers thus far & on top of that it was the sunday before labour day 
:meh: [ie: not one open photo store in kansas city] :meh:
after browsing endlessly on line with out one idea or suggestion using 600 film and my mightly green one stop express [the only materials i had on hand] - i made up these *grins*
hopefully they display... ack!
<img src="http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b102/feydehway/plrd_silverFace.jpg" alt="feyd ehway 2005">
<img src="http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b102/feydehway/plrd_fave01.jpg" alt="feyd ehway 2005"><br>
<img src="http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b102/feydehway/plrd_dieOrange.jpg" alt="feyd ehway 2005"> [this one is a scan of the polaroid before i peeled it apart]
i wrote on the back while it was developing backwards [my best friend and i used to exchange 'secret' notes this way in high school]. i then proceeded to see what happens if you disect it, peeling it apart. i think its a pretty cool sorta e6 transparency feel. well, im sure someone else has done this and a lot more but i sure as h3ll couldnt find it. these are my first experimentation. i need to develope my story line further and such... [i used to be a 'cutter' and that is what my work relates to - fyi]
i would like to see if anyone has explored any further / thought of processes to 600 that didnt occur to me.
cheers
-feyd


----------



## Karalee

The Im so sorry one is pretty neat!


----------



## terri

Very cool. :thumbup: I like the first one the best. 

This technique has actually been done, or something similar. Did you actually have the 600 "write on" film? I've had no reason to fool with the stuff, but what you've done is very effective. I've seen a few other examples scattered throughout my reading, and it's a really great technique. 

Welcome to TPF! Hope you share some more of your work with us. We're always happy to see more Polaroid freaks here.  

btw, the links to photobucket didn't really come over properly. Try again and use the "test forum" at the bottom of the main page, so you can preview your post until you've figured it out. Hope this helps.


----------



## feyd

yeah, sorry about the images [or lack there of!?! ] & thank you for the comments :hug:: !
 i used the basic 600. ive never tried the 'write on' kind. ive heard of it but i just assumed it meant you could write on the white tab [like a label of date or such :greenpbl:]
bonus for me... yesterday i was at a photo store and i bought 3 more packs of the 600 [it expired 7/05 - so i got each at 1/2 off! :mrgreen: - ive read somewhere that the expiration date for polaroid isnt really that important &/or just adds to the weirdness- so i shall find out]
i apologize for excessive smiley usage but the other forums ive been on didnt have ones this cool ]
 <---but he is def my fave!
cheers
-feyd

and i assure you the smilie novelty will quickly taper off!


----------



## jknorman

I'm brand new to the forum. JKNorman from Kansas City. I used to do some SX70 manipulations and am really ****ed that as I now return to it, the film is no longer readily available. I' really interested in learning what I can do with 600 film, and I'd like to view the images above with the "cutter themes" but can't get to them. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## terri

Hi JK - from reading what I wrote above, the posted images didn't come across very well to begin with - though we were able to view them at the time. The url's now seem broken, so it's possible the OP has long since removed them from photobucket. 

I'm not really sure there is a whole lot to do with plain 600 film. For transfers and emulsion lifts, you'll need (generally speaking) a Polaroid film that ends with a "9" (669, 79) or the emulsion acts differently. The (so-called) Time Zero replacement film doesn't manipulate at ALL like Time Zero, though I've seen some interesting stuff done with it. But it's pretty limited.

Someone else might have some more info for you, but I'm afraid it's just one of those things that is not around anymore. Polaroid films are great fun to shoot, and if transfers/lifts interest you at all, these films are widely available. I just (personally) don't know of much else to do with them these days.


----------



## cheezit

Ok here's the deal. The only thing you're gonna get out of manipulating 600 film is 
1. a stretchy piece of "emulsion" that's grey and worthless
2. A bunch of smelly chemicals on your hands

and finally
3. Something of use, a small transparency which is the front piece if you cut a part a picture taken on 600 film but you have to run it under warm/hot water for about 25-30 minutes lightly rubbing the white filmy junk off the back to reveal a nice scan-able transparency. And you can even do further manipulations from there, like cutting and burning this transparency.

DO IT!!!!

but seriously get some film that ends in 9 (669,79) and you'll be much happier because 600 is a pain with only a few outcomes.


----------



## terri

cheezit said:


> Ok here's the deal. The only thing you're gonna get out of manipulating 600 film is
> 1. a stretchy piece of "emulsion" that's grey and worthless
> 2. A bunch of smelly chemicals on your hands
> 
> and finally
> 3. Something of use, a small transparency which is the front piece if you cut a part a picture taken on 600 film but you have to run it under warm/hot water for about 25-30 minutes lightly rubbing the white filmy junk off the back to reveal a nice scan-able transparency. And you can even do further manipulations from there, like cutting and burning this transparency.
> 
> DO IT!!!!
> 
> but seriously get some film that ends in 9 (669,79) and you'll be much happier because 600 is a pain with only a few outcomes.


This is a very old thread and, actually, I believe the discussion was aimed at trying to mimic the manipulations that were possible with the now-discontinued Time Zero film, which doesn't work with 600 series films at all.


----------



## no_one

I manipulate 600 film all the time. You have no idea what you're talking about.

If you can't figure out how to manipulate 600 film like SX-70, then you truly have no imagination. It's really not difficult.

Use your heads and have some fun!


----------



## doobs

Manipulating 600 film turns out with enormous black lines all over it.

Terrible idea.


----------



## Battou

I saw a thread on here some time ago about multiple exposures, I wish I could remember what it was, but I was planning at some point on trying to make that work, I think i konw how to solve the issue they where having. 

Any one remember that thread, or even what section it was in?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams

Battou said:


> I saw a thread on here some time ago about multiple exposures, I wish I could remember what it was, but I was planning at some point on trying to make that work, I think i konw how to solve the issue they where having.
> 
> Any one remember that thread, or even what section it was in?



I remember that one.  

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95815&highlight=polaroid+double+exposures

I've been meaning to try it again, just haven't played with the Polaroids in a while.


----------



## polaroid_lover

hi fellow film friends. i also have a 600 instant polaroid camera. i understand the techniques to manipulating sx-70 film but im looking to put the time-zero film in the 600 camera. hobbes had a link explaining how to put time zero film in it but the link didnt work for me. . . how do you do it so i can explore the techniques? cheers people.


----------



## terri

polaroid_lover said:


> hi fellow film friends. i also have a 600 instant polaroid camera. i understand the techniques to manipulating sx-70 film but im looking to put the time-zero film in the 600 camera. hobbes had a link explaining how to put time zero film in it but the link didnt work for me. . . how do you do it so i can explore the techniques? cheers people.


It may have been a Polaroid link, which probably got killed off since they no longer make either the film or the cameras. That post is now over 3 years old. Try a Google search - I found this page, but the accompanying images aren't showing for me. There will be more out there, you just have to search. I imagine more of these articles will dry up as hoarded supplies run out.

I dub this "The Thread That Refused to Die"....


----------



## ClassyLuke

terri said:


> polaroid_lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may have been a Polaroid link, which probably got killed off since they no longer make either the film or the cameras. That post is now over 3 years old. Try a Google search - I found this page, but the accompanying images aren't showing for me. There will be more out there, you just have to search. I imagine more of these articles will dry up as hoarded supplies run out.
> 
> I dub this "The Thread That Refused to Die"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Yeah, 7 years old now]
> 
> This thread is what brought me here, I've had a Polaroid Camera all my life, but haven't used it in years. I'd like to try some manipulations with the 600 film; but i find conflicting sides as to whether you can make it look good or not. And what is the basic technique for the manipulations?
Click to expand...


----------



## ClassyLuke

I did happen to find this online. I plan on trying it, along with the transparency technique. 
How to Scratch Polaroid Art - wikiHow


----------



## terri

Go for it!     Post your results here.     The article itself was originally posted in 2007 and there was still some actual Polaroid film to be had.    These days, you'll either be working with very outdated P-film if you can find any, or you could try Fuji instant or the products from the Impossible Project folks.    For me, it's too labor intensive, given my past experiences with actual Polaroid film.   Those emulsion formulas made it easy.    I miss them terribly!    But that doesn't mean you can't get some interesting results with existing film.     Have fun with it!


----------

